# 19 week old Tiger needs a home.



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Tiger is a ginger/white 19 week old male kitten.
He loves to sit or lay in the sink and playing
with the water from a running tap.
He is very lovable a so would need a new owner
who loves to give cuddles. He is also a typical 
kitten and loves to play If you are interested in him please
contact me on [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Furrball (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah what a gorgeous boy, if only I could have a second cat  Best of luck to him, although I think he'll get a new home quickly!


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

He is gorgeous but that would make 4 and I dont think I'd be allowed...


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

aww he's adorable! too far away unfortunately :cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:001_wub:I would have him in a heartbeat if I was allowed.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

if i didnt already have a 8 month old kitten he would already be mine


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Has Tiger got a home yet? He's lovely, wish I could have him


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Has Tiger got a home yet? He's lovely, wish I could have him


Aren't six cats enough for you girlfriend?????


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Has he found a home yet?
In which area is he based?
Gorgeous wee man :001_wub:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Aren't six cats enough for you girlfriend?????


You can never have too many cats! But nah I was just hoping he had a home now so I could stop worrying about him!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

only six cats there's nothing wrong with lots of cats lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> You can never have too many cats! But nah I was just hoping he had a home now so I could stop worrying about him!


Awww bless ya - yer just a wee sweetie aren't ya.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

why are you trying to get rid?


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i would take him but can not get him at the mo as oh has broke his hand!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

hope said:


> i would take him but can not get him at the mo as oh has broke his hand!


so wouldent be able to get him


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Tiger has a new home but i do have other cats and kittens looking for new homes.


----------

